# Kostenloses E-Book: Fotografieren für Fortgeschrittene



## Nico Graichen (2. September 2012)

Unsere Freunde von Terrashop haben beim Franzis-Verlag ein kleines Schmankerl für euch gefunden. Dieser stellt das E-Book "Fotografieren für Fortgeschrittene" kostenlos zum Download zur Verfügung.

http://blog.terrashop.de/kostenloses-e-book-fotografieren-fur-fortgeschrittene


Neben Tipps zur Nachbearbeitung von Fotos geht es vor allem um die richtige Motivsiche und -auswahl und richtet sich somit sowohl an Analog- also auch an Digital-Fotografen.

Infos zum Buch findet ihr hier im Blog von Terrashop.
Der Download gibt's hier

Viel Spaß damit!

PS:
Wer es noch nicht gesehen hatte: Vor einiger Zeit gab es das kostenlose E-Book "Die Schule der Schwarzweißfotografie". Der Aktionszeitraum ist leider vorbei. Die ersten 85 Seiten des Buches können jedoch weiterhin kostenlos heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## erik s. (3. September 2012)

Naja, man muss schon "bezahlen", nämlich mit seinen Daten. Ohne Registrierung geht's wohl nicht  Schade.


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. September 2012)

Also mir ist kein Webshop bekannt, bei dem man anonym etwas einkaufen kann! 
Auch bei Amazon musst du registriert sein um ein kostenloses E-Book zu "kaufen".


----------



## kurze1985 (18. September 2012)

Ich finde es Bauernfängerei wenn man gesagt bekommt das die Firma xy ein E-Book Buch kostenlos zum downladen anbietet und man bis zum download sich klicken muss und dann erfahren muss das es trotzdem nicht umsonst ist. Was sind das für arme Firmen die das nötig haben. Pfui.
Was haben die erst drauf wenn man sich da registrieren lässt,als neuer Kunde? Wenn da mal eine Lieferung schief läuft, könnte ich mir dann auch vorstellen das es nur Ärger gibt. Bei solchen Firmen werde ich im Leben nichts bestellen.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## sheel (19. September 2012)

Nun, wie schon oben festgestellt, hat das jede Firma "nötig".

Und kostenlos ist eben nicht das Selbe wie umsonst.


----------

